# Proper Disposal of Plastisol Ink



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

It is illegal to wash out plastisol or anything containing liquid PVC into drains in the US. But most shops I've visited over the years have their washout booths connected to a drain that either leads outside, or leads into a bathroom floor drain which leads to an outside drain at the end....

Do you guys have pick up service for proper disposal (kind of like motor oil)?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

most chemicals these days are "drain" safe and break down the plasticols if used properly. Also the use of proper filtration units is a necessity

uncured plasticol cannot be dropped down the drain or thrown in the trash. it must be curred in order to be put in the trash


----------



## antman428 (Sep 1, 2007)

I would like to know more about this as well, are there sites about this, government or otherwise, I've worked in a lot of shops and seen different methods in use ink degraders down the drain seems to be the most popular but I only ever received confirmation of this from the people selling me the degrader. I'd really like to see this thread expand, I am opening my own shop soon and would like to do everything by the book...


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

TeddyRocky said:


> It is illegal to wash out plastisol or anything containing liquid PVC into drains in the US.


Please tell me who told you this, or do you have a document, law or tariff you can quote?


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

I just realized I didn't save the article as a favorite, but I believe it was an article from PNEAC Printers national environmental assistance center, not 100% sure. But I recall the article stating that it was illegal to dispose liquid plastisol, but ok to dispose cured plastisol so I assumed I was the only one who didn't know. The article also had some tips of how to train employees on how to properly dispose liquid plastisol in drum containers and have service come pick it up (I kind of got the feeling that they might have been selling a service?) Not sure, so is it not illegal by everyones knowledge?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I would argue that from your sink to the water filtration plant is a closed system and they take care of it.

Chemical companies that sell solvents that can 'emulsify' plastisol ink so it can go down the drain would be the obvious target of the law.

I don't want any plastisol to go down the drain, it's expensive. I first scrape all the ink back into the original bucket, the wipe the ink residue with a dry rag or towel. At this time, you should hardly be able to tell what color ink was in the screen to start with.










THEN, I spray the screen with ?2 sprays of a solvent and do the final wipe up. I use 2" or 3" masking tape that pulls off easily and cleans out the corners.

It is part of EPA disposal regulations that 'un-cured' plastisol should not disposed of, to protect land fills. This means throwing an ink bucket or even un-cured shop rags in the dumpster with ink in them. That is illegal.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

We have the same break down steps...so we were doing everything correctly! One less thing to worry about. Thanks!


----------



## easyrider1340 (Jan 16, 2007)

I realize this thread is old, but I want to clarify. 

Do you "cure" your rags that have plastisol on them? If not, what do you do?

Thanks for all of your great posts!

Terry



RichardGreaves said:


> I would argue that from your sink to the water filtration plant is a closed system and they take care of it.
> 
> Chemical companies that sell solvents that can 'emulsify' plastisol ink so it can go down the drain would be the obvious target of the law.
> 
> ...


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

Ryonet apparently has a new environmentally safe plastisol ink cleaner that Ryon claims breaks down the ink making it safe to go down the drain.

NEW Citra Paste Biodegradable, Plastisol Screen Wash Quart

anyone ever used this stuff?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

doskalata said:


> Ryonet apparently has a new environmentally safe plastisol ink cleaner that Ryon claims breaks down the ink making it safe to go down the drain.
> 
> NEW Citra Paste Biodegradable, Plastisol Screen Wash Quart
> 
> anyone ever used this stuff?


Beware, what does 'safe' mean?

If you're sending your waste to a municipal system, they decide what's safe.

Textile ink doesn't.'t breakdown in a septic tank.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

this is the convo i had with Ryonet:

Justin:







Citra paste plastisol ink remover; how safe is it, will is piss of wast management etc?








Welcome Justin! Your request has been directed to the requested department. Please wait for our operator to answer your request. This may take a few minutes.
















Call accepted by operator Ashley. Currently in room: Ashley, Justin.








Justin:







Hello!
Ashley:







Hi Justin
Ashley:







All over our enviroline products are soy/citrus based so they are completely safe for the environment
Justin:







could you elaborate on what exactly it does to plastisol ink?
Ashley:







the enviroline chemicals will work well with plastiol and waterbased inks. It removes the ink from hands, screens, the press, floor
Justin:







yes, im aware of what its for, but Ryon says in the video that its "safe" to go down the drain, so what happens to the ink that makes it go from being illegal to go down the drain, to all of a sudden legal?
Ashley:







Ryan is referring to the chemicals that are safe to go down the drain and waterbased inks - not the plastiols unfortunately
Justin:







ok, i would recommend changing whats written, because its misleading. Your site says, "Citra Paste Biodegradable Plastisol Screen Wash makes life EASY! Are you use to scrubbing down screens with harsh solvents and throwing away shop towels? The Citra Paste screen wash makes it fast and easy to take ink off your screen! It breaks down plastisol ink to make it degrade and wash down the drain with water"
Ashley:







Ok you know what Justin - i may be mistaken then. Let me invite a tech in this conversation to talk to you about this product.
Justin:







please do =)








Operator Ashley has invited John to join this conversation. Currently in room: Ashley, Justin, John.








Ashley:







John is going to answer your questions regarding this product- i apologize that i do not have the correct answers as I am still learning Justin
John:







hello
Justin:







hi!
Justin:







its ok ashley!








Ashley has left the conversation. Currently in room: Justin, John.








John:







sorry just reading trying to catch up on the conversation
Justin:







ok
John:







The citra-past is safe to go down the drain Plastisol ink is only acceptable to go down drains in certain areas at certain amounts. Citra paste can be used with a number of inks and will be ok to go down drains but what it is washing down the drain is still subjectable to being unsafe
Justin:







hmmm,
John:







It is like if you used Water-based ink. The citra-paste would be ok to go down drains as well as the ink. Or Soy-based ink.
Justin:







but pretty much not plastisol just because plastisol is simply against the law?
John:







Depending on your area
John:







buy it is made of PVC
Justin:







do you know what areas?
John:







You would have to check out your state laws. Most of the time the amount that is actaully going down the drain is acceptible in areas that has its own fresh water. if water is imported from somewhere else it is usually an area where it nothing down the drain other then water is ok
Justin:







hmm, ill look into it. how ever i still feel that some info along these lines should be added to the description of the product so that no one gets effed over by not asking these questions.
Justin:







thank you for the info, i appreciate it john


----------



## acmeprints (Mar 5, 2008)

So the short answer is, plastisol is not safe to go down the drain. Even when the amount is small and your jurisdiction allows it. It leaches into ground water. 'Legal' doesn't mean safe or ethical.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

See post #10.


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am new to the business and trying to read and not just post alot of already answered questions. Someone ask if you should cure your rags before throwing them out and it was not answered. Can someone please verifiy if that is the proper method? Thanx in advance


----------



## acmeprints (Mar 5, 2008)

Definitely should. I'd run them through a couple times to make sure the plastisol is totally cured.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Should you cure plastisol ink rags before throwing them out?*



stephens411 said:


> Someone ask if you should cure your rags before throwing them out and it was not answered. Can someone please verifiy if that is the proper method?


Uncured ink is not stable and can ... move. Look at your hands

Plasticizer is what makes your ink flow. Heat curing causes the PVC resins to absorb that plasticizer and it can't migrate ever again.


----------



## GlenLivid (Apr 23, 2011)

Okay, I HATE to just post unconfirmed information, but it seems relevant and I don't have time to look into this at the moment:

My business partner and I recently attended the Ryonet weekend class. A girl in the class told us that she had just purchased a complete waterbased ink package, and she was told that even though it's waterbased ink, you still shouldn't wash it down the drain. I believe she said the pigment molecules were too small to be filtered out by a municipal water treatment facility. 

Does anyone know more about this? It seemed relevant to bring up here...


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Statements from woman at Ryonet seminar*

*


GlenLivid said:



A girl in the class told us that she had just purchased a complete waterbased ink package, and she was told that even though it's waterbased ink, you still shouldn't wash it down the drain. I believe she said the pigment molecules were too small to be filtered out by a municipal water treatment facility.

Click to expand...

The only way to know for sure if you are allowed is to ask your sewer department - which has nothing to do with the phantom woman's local sewer system. The sewer department may examine samples and tell you if what you send down the drain is acceptable.

I question a sewer department that can't filter pigment particles - I wash my inky hands in the sink every day.

In 1991 I wrote a column in Screen Printing magazine called "Water" based on work I did for a client in Portland.

WATER SPM DECEMBER 1991 GREAVES ON GARMENTS

Last month the desk clerk at my hotel told me not to drink the water. There was a problem with the city water system and I should use bottled water. This was Chicago, Illinois not Kingston, Jamaica where I saw signs everywhere not to drink the water because of typhoid dangers.

I accepted water shortages in Jamaica, but I wasn't prepared for this in Chicago. We never value some things until we lose them, and that's how I felt when I couldn't shower and had to use mineral water to wash my face and brush my teeth. I thought about how much water we use (and dispose down the sewer) in our shops, most of it without thinking twice.

When it goes down the drain, your waste goes either to a community controlled sewer system or a septic tank. With a sewer system, I'm not worried about what you send down the drain, as long as the city can remove it and get rid of it safely. The only way to know for sure is to send samples of your waste in for testing. The sewer department will examine your samples and tell you if what you send down the drain is acceptable.

This frightens many shop owners into hiding. They think if they don't bring it to anyone's attention, they will be safe. They may be safe for a while, until a disgruntled employee turns them in. I say it's your duty to your community to do the right thing and protect your water supply. If you are sending chemicals down the drain that you shouldn't, you should change chemicals even though this will cost you money to change your procedures.

Most water systems can handle your waste without any problems. In conservation stronghold, Portland, Oregon (home of Matt Groenig, Powell's Books and where coffee is an community obsession) I have a copy of a letter that says all the waste water from a garment printer is acceptable. Don't worry, send it all down. I'm sure Portland wouldn't let anything jeopardize their coffee making water, and I have it in writing.

Septic Tank
A septic tank system is a different matter. In rural communities, where there isn't a sewer system, waste is sent to a tank in the ground within yards of your building. This waste is then spread over an underground field to breakdown and degrade. Solids such as old stencil material may breakdown if there is enough oxygen for bacteria to attack and eat it. Some bacteria are our friends. We need them for beer, yeast in bread, sewage processing. Of course, bacteria also spoil food when it's not refrigerated.

A constant flow of water should keep the oxygen level up, but underground you may have to add enzymes to your waste water to keep it active with aerobic bacteria. Aerobic means they require oxygen or air to live, grow and reproduce. Much of the phosphates we use for degreasing also help the bacteria. The reason environmental groups promote low phosphate detergents is because the phosphates encourage plant growth and steal a larger share of oxygen fro the water, which kills fish.

Liquid solvents like plasticizers will be released into the earth without treatment and will contaminate the soil. I'm worried about whether they are toxic or not. The place to start your study of this problem is with your Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS). Study the BOD (biological oxygen demand) section of the sheet and compare the ratings of each chemical.

WATER FOR SCREEN MAKING
We use gallons and gallons of water when we process our screens. Stencil expert Al Petsy (now with MajesTech) has been telling me for years that it's possible to make a stencil that doesn't need water washout, but would use an air hose to blow the open areas out of the screen.

Until the stencil companies introduce such revolutionary products, we will have to dissolve the un-exposed areas of our stencil with water and wash it down the drain. We also use water to degrease and clean and reclaim our mesh. All of these procedures also use chemicals to process the screens; chemicals that may not be safe in a septic field.

Warm water (baby test)
Heated water helps the processing by causing the stencil to absorb water faster. The stencil swells up just like your skin does when you use hot water to wash.

Don't make the water too hot, 90ø is a good average temperature (the same as your skin temperature, run the water on your hand and adjust the water so it doesn't feel hotter or colder than your skin). Remember that a freshly washed out stencil is swollen with water and not as durable as a dry stencil. I cringe when I see screenmakers send a screen right out to the press right after washing it out, without any time to dry.

I like to make a piping system for water to the screen wash sinks that has two separate valves to control hot and cold water which will control temperature, then join the pipes together (just like any shower head) and go into another valve which you use to control water pressure once the temperature is right. I also like to put a pressure gauge and temperature gauge before the last valve to help me adjust and monitor the water. It's hard to mess up when there's a 6 inch dial telling you the water temperature.

Regular spray nozzles use 5-8 gallons per minute. I don't like garden hoses with leaky $1.29 sprayers meant for the garden. Go out and buy a low flow shower head to washout screens. A typical low flow shower head will use 3 gallons per minute. Let the water do the work to dissolve the unexposed stencil, don't blast it out. I like the Sears 20173 hand held model. It has a nice steel covering around the hose, the spray is easy to adjust and it's guaranteed by Sears. Remember to seal the threads with teflon tape and use a rag on the sharp teeth of the wrench to install it. It always helps to make things look nice.

SOFT WATER
Calcium or magnesium compounds in your water makes it 'hard'. Hard water leaves white scale in coffee pots and film processors. You will see more in coffee pots because the water is heated to a boil. It forms on delicate parts of the film processors and causes them to breakdown. In the screen room, hard water has a different surface tension and doesn't flow across the screen very well. Detergents that should be degreasing your mesh spend their time attacking the water, instead of the oils from old ink, your fingers or weaving. Detergents suspend the solids and oils they come in contact with, and carry them away with rinse water because they mix so well. If you have ever bathed in a river or lake, you may remember that the soap didn't make foam very well. If your hair is very dirty, your first shampoo may not foam very much, because all the detergent is busy attacking the dirt in your hair. When you rinse, your hair gets clean, but you shampoo again just to be sure. Now, same shampoo, water but your hair doesn't have as much mineral content. The shampoo has little to do except foam. Foam is a symptom of too much soap. You need enough to foam a little which is your signal there is enough, but too much is wa$te.

To soften water you should have a filter installed that removes those pesky minerals. It looks like a huge scuba tank filled with sand and clay. The clay is ionic chemicals like zoelite which replace calcium and magnesium ions with sodium ions. Much of the trouble with capillary film is poor cleaning of the mesh and poor dispersion of the water over the surface when you apply it. Both of these problems go away with soft water.

When I was a landscape architect, we designed and built water pumping stations for outdoor recreation sites like gold courses, to take irrigation water directly from a river or lagoon. Many large companies use natural water rather than purchase water from the water department. These big companies are usually the ones pouring their waste water back into the stream. I'm sure you wouldn't do that, because you don't want the Screen Police to get you and through you in DeTension, which makes prison look like a picnic.

Companies like Hydro Engineering of Provo, Utah have introduced reclaiming systems that recycle waste water by using storage tanks, filters and high pressure systems that don't require caustic chemicals to break down the stencil film. Don't be tempted to add reclaiming chemicals to speed things along, the chemicals attack the seals and diaphragms in the pumps. Also remember that low tension screens don't work well with high pressure systems because they vibrate too much with the pulsing of the pump, rather than resist the force of the spray like a good screen should.

Once we have used the water to process our screens, we don't want it anymore. Use a vacuum to remove water from your exposed screens (see Greaves On Garments June 1991) and use a dehumidifier to remove water from the air (see Greaves on Garments July 1989). The amount of water in the air directly effects the speed of evaporation that dries your screens.

When you add water to diazo sensitizer, use distilled water, it has all the minerals removed and there won't be any reactions with the chemicals in the emulsion. The chemicals in emulsion are mildly acid, (like a tomato) and can react over time with metals. This is why you shouldn't use metal knives or spoons to stir emulsion.

WATER IN THE DARK ROOM
How do people survive without water in the dark room. My heart goes out to all of you who carry positives fresh from the processor down the hall to the sink in the kitchen. I pity all those people waiting to clean up their lunch things because positives are hanging around drying.

If you don't wash positives, they turn yellow because of chemicals left on them. The yellow coloring keeps light from going through the positive at exposure time. I don't like having different positives with different exposure times because it causes too much confusion with the screenmakers. Plan for a big flat sink with a drain in your dark room.

WATER IN INKS
I'm always disturbed by the people that say, "It's waterbased, just send it down the drain. I think many people want to avoid filling out EPA papers so they blame mineral spirits or the disposal company for things that don't exist. I am much more interested in the volatile organic compounds (VOCs) just like the EPA and OSHA are. If they're worried about how VOCs can pollute the air, we should worry about those chemicals still left in the ink and about to go down the drain. I repeat, as long as your water filtration department (a closed system) can remove the solvents and plasticizers in the ink, send it down the drain, but check with them first.

CONSERVATION and DRINKING WATER
Fresh water comes to the shop from the water department through big pipes until it gets inside where it runs in 1/2" or 3/4" pipes. Since city water is under pressure (usually 60 to 80 pounds per square inch) these pipes can be in the ceiling. Drains work with gravity. You'll need floor drains to catch water that misses the screen processing sinks, but actual sink drains can run through walls at a slight angle into a common sewer pipe.

Making better use of our water supply with conservation and recycling is a good idea because it won't tax the water system which is good enough to drink and it will save money out of pocket. Think about low-volume flush toilets when you repair or build a new shop. Think about what you can do to conserve water in your shop.*


----------



## GlenLivid (Apr 23, 2011)

Richard,

Thanks for the reply. The woman in the class (I don't get the "phantom woman" comment) was told this by Ryan at Ryonet. She's very real, and we both live in Portland, just across the river from Ryonet. 

I was surprised by her comment, but she did say that the reason she wanted to used water-based ink was so that she wouldn't have to worry about waste-water issues, and Ryan explained the opposite. 

I plan on having a discussion with Ryonet about this next time I pick up an order, so I'll firm up that details then.


----------



## GlenLivid (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm guessing this is a "product specific" issue. I don't doubt what she was telling me (other than she might not have had the specific details 100% correct). I brought it up to see if anyone else had been told the same thing by Ryonet...but again, I'll firm up the details next time I talk to them. 

I just don't have time for the internet research at the moment.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Mystery source vs. the Portland Water Department*



GlenLivid said:


> The woman in the class (I don't get the "phantom woman" comment) was told this by Ryan at Ryonet. She's very real, and we both live in Portland, just across the river from Ryonet.
> 
> I was surprised by her comment, but she did say that the reason she wanted to used water-based ink was so that she wouldn't have to worry about waste-water issues, and Ryan explained the opposite.
> 
> I plan on having a discussion with Ryonet about this next time I pick up an order, so I'll firm up that details then.


This morning Turner Classic Movies showed the classic Film Noir movie "The Phantom Lady", about a woman alibi for a man accused of murder- so perhaps I got carried away. 

For you - a real woman with no name "was told" this . If Ryan Moor told her this, he's easy for you to contact by phone.

You mentioned a Ryonet weekend class so I didn't guess there would be two people from Portland at a seminar in Vancouver, WA. I didn't know how close Vancouver is to Portland.

I don't think you will ever find the answer you seek on the Internet. I want you to call your Portland water department.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Mystery source vs. the Portland Water Department*



RichardGreaves said:


> This morning Turner Classic Movies showed the classic Film Noir movie "The Phantom Lady", about a woman alibi for a man accused of murder- so perhaps I got carried away.
> 
> For you - a real woman with no name "was told" this . If Ryan Moor told her this, he's easy for you to contact by phone.
> 
> ...


I know this is old, but is something tha concern everyone, I found this, this look like the answer.
Blackline Filter 1/ Waste Water 
http://www.dimensionalproducts.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?page=1


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Mystery source vs. the Portland Water Department*



edward1210 said:


> I know this is old, but is something tha concern everyone, I found this, this look like the answer.
> Blackline Filter 1/ Waste Water
> http://www.dimensionalproducts.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?page=1


this link brings me to an error screen.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Mystery source vs. the Portland Water Department*

Sorry!
Blackline Filter 1/ Waste Water Filter 
Under sink filtration system. Keeps ink & emulsion out of waste water. 29”L x 15.25”H x17”W

Silkscreen Supplies, Screen Printing Supplies and Equipment, Screen Print Supply, Screen Printing Supply, silkscreen supply - Dimensional Products Corporation

Itested the link and it work.


----------



## sparkyfirepants (Aug 11, 2011)

acmeprints said:


> Definitely should. I'd run them through a couple times to make sure the plastisol is totally cured.


I'm confused when people say to simply cure your plastisol-coated rags. I use a degradant to clean off plastisol ink. It's flammable. So if I cure it, won't it burst into flame? It seems like a Catch-22.

I saw this on another thread and it was never answered there, except to say "use a service," which is not a viable option for me.


----------

